# Lucy got a New family to call her own!



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Our foster Lucy the now 9 month old Golden girl got her a New furever family yesterday! I called then today and they absolutly LOVE her! I miss her but am So Glad she has a new family to love.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAY LUCY!!!! Just in time for Christmas and will be spoiled her first holiday with her new furever family.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> YEAY LUCY!!!! Just in time for Christmas and will be spoiled her first holiday with her new furever family.


Yes I really feel they will SPOIL this girl for the rest of her life!
I too am very happy for them and her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy and Foster Mom!!

SO HAPPY for you both!!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm glad Lucy found her forever home!!!!!! What good news!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

It's so bittersweet sometimes--but a loving forever home is always, always such a wonderful thing.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What fabulous news! Thank you for giving Lucy a foster home and a good start on her new life.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Merry Christmas Lucy and to her new family. What a glorious present: GOLD!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Sounds like it was a productive weekend. Glad to hear she got such a great home. Christmas will be fun with a nine month old pup.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a smashing Christmas Pressie for Lucy - a forever home. Congratulations to all concerned


----------

